# Hit By A Car



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Oh my gosh!! I am so so sorry to see this news this morning!!! 

I can't even imagine what you must be going through. Our thoughts and prayers going out to you through this! Give her kisses from us!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

OMG, Kimberly. Of course healing thoughts and prayers are flying your way. Please let us know if there's anything we can do, and keep us posted.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh MY! So sorry to read this. Thinking positive thoughts for you and your pup today. I can't imagine how frightened you must be.


----------



## Siques (Aug 9, 2011)

Oh No! Every dog parent's worst nightmare! Sending healing thoughts and strength for you all!

[She's going to be just fine... She's going to be just fine... She's going to be just fine... She's going to be just fine... She's going to be just fine... She's going to be just fine...]

Please keep us posted on her progress!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry. Healing thoughts and prayers for you and your girl. Hugs


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

Poor Baby!!! Hang in there! Sending many positive prayers your way!!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Kimberley, Omg! Bella will be okay. You are in my prayers!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Omg like every one has posted above, this is every dog parents worse nightmare!! Im praying she is alright and comes through.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Be well baby girl! Good thoughts and prayers for your sweet baby.


----------



## Sam's Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

Oh no! Sending good thoughts to you annd Bella!


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

How awful! Prayers going out to you and your girl!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Oh noooo, Kimberley...I'm so sorry. My heart is in my throat right now. Do you need some support? Please PM me if you do and I'll come sit with you. HUGS and prayers for your Bella.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

OMG...No...... Immediate thoughts and prayers for your girl!!!! Nothing but positive thoughts and prayers.......


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

So sorry to hear that she scared you so, but, think positive thoughts...she's fine, she's fine, she's fine...you will be holding her down to keep her from running and playing like her old self come tomorrow...


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

hope your little girl is ok and wishing her all the best !!!!!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Good thoughts and prayers being sent for your golden girl.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Wishing you the best outcome possible! Thoughts and prayers for Bella..


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Let's Light Candles for Bella and Kimberley:

Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I can't light a candle from home due to dial-up, but I'm going to go light a real one and say a prayer for Bella and Kimberley.:smooch:


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

sending prayers


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Yes, light the candles for Bella!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry, so very scary. Sending tons of Golden thoughts and prayers !! Please keep us posted.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Sending good thoughts and prayers from Gunner and me. :crossfing everything will be o.k. Hugs.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

That's horrible! You must be so scared. Prayers for you and your sweet pup.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry.... I can't comprehend having this happen to any of my animals. I hope and pray that she just got a nudge and no harm done. All my best prayers for you guys.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Good thoughts and prayers being sent! I can imagine how horrifying that was for you.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

I am so sorry you have to go through this. Believe me, i know how you feel, my 14 y.o. golden retriever was hit by a car 5 years ago, a week after my mother died. It is so scary when our babies are hurt. Prayers coming your way.
beth, moose and angel


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Praying for you and Bella


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

Oh!! I am so sorry! Lola and I are Sending healing get well thoughts your way all day! ((Hugs))


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Sending good wishes for Bella, will be keeping you all in prayers for a good result


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Sending thoughts and prayers! I hope she'll be fine.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry that you and Bella are going through this! I'm on my way to light a candle for both of you and will keep Bella in my thoughts and prayers. I can't even imagine what a scary time this is for both of you!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Candle is lit, from grb.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so sorry. Praying for Bella and you and sending healing vibes.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Sending out good thoughts for the beautiful Bella!


----------



## 2goldens2love (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear this! sending prayers!!


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm so sorry!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I keep on checking, hoping for an update of some sort. Prayers and positive energy coming your way from northeast Dallas......


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Just saw this...how scary!  Many prayers and healing thoughts being sent for Bella.


----------



## wicamnca (Oct 12, 2008)

Just lit a candle. Sending positive, healing thoughts from California.


----------



## tobyzmom (Aug 14, 2011)

So sorry to hear your Bella got hurt. Prayers that she gets well soon and is OK. One for you to. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Lots of prayers coming for y'all from Georgia.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

St Francis will be watching over her.


----------



## Tammy (Jul 7, 2011)

So sorry about your sweet pup. She'll be fine. (((hugs)))


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Just reading this, lots of prayers and good thoughts. Update when you can...


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers and with you and your pup.


----------



## Christine315 (Aug 4, 2011)

OMG! Tons of prayers coming your way! Please update when you can. You will be in my thoughts.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

praying hard that she will be okay in no time. Please update just as soon as you can!


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Nothing but positive thoughts coming your way.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

So very sorry to hear this  Sending positive thoughts and energy your way - praying hard.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Bella Update:

Bella is now at home and resting. The prelim x-rays indicate there are no breaks, but the hips and pelvis were not x-rayed due to having to put her on her back to do them. She refuses to stand, so we are currently uncertain why. 

Bella is on pain meds, and only crying on and off. The next 24-48 hours are critical. We will be watching to see if she will finally stand, and also use the "bathroom". 

Thank you ALL for your thoughts, prayers, positive energy & candles lit for Bella! I posted on this forum quickly, because I knew that I needed to feel connected and needed support -- great place, with such caring people!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks for the update, we are all so worried about her. Sending lots of prayers your way. I'm so glad she's well enough to be at home with you!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Just seeing this now... sending good thoughts your way. What a nightmare! I hope she improves... lighting a candle for you and her.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Praying will be continued, she is going to be ok. Stay positive.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Yes, thanks for the update and our prayers for healing will definitely continue. You have a lot of people all over praying for her--that has to help. I hope she feels better very soon and is able to bear weight.

Did you go to your regular vet or the ER? If you can get a referral up to the DVSC on Trinity Mills in Addison I can provide you with the name of the orthopedic surgeon who evaluated two of our dogs before--he was a golden owner at the time as well. I also have a fabulous acupuncture vet near the DVSC who can work magic if you want to try that to aid as an additional component in her recovery--this vet uses acupuncture, cold laser, chiropracty, massage, B12 injections and other mechanisms--but she will probably want a thorough evaluation of her hips and back first. I'm not sure if the veterinarian that did acupuncture at your regular veterinary clinic is still practicing (I think she's on extended maternity leave), but if you want a more conventional approach there is a vet at the clinic we use for Toby that provides acupuncture.

Please keep us posted, and I hope you can get some rest too.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Glad to hear she is home. Still thinking positive thoughts for you and your baby. It is so hard to see them in pain. Dear Bella please heal quickly for your mama.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh my, prayers to you and Bella. I'm glad she's home with you, prayers that she is ok.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Glad she's home, but will continue the prayers until she's 100%. Keep us posted.... we're all so concerned.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

I didn't see this earlier but I'm glad to hear she seems to be doing ok. I can't imagine how scared you must have been when it happened. Definitely sending thoughts and prayers your way. I hope she heals quickly.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Glad to hear Bella is home with you. Keeping you both in our prayers.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Another Update!!!!

OMG!! She is up! She is walking (like a drunken sailor)!!!! She pottied!!!! She is eating!!!

I F*CKING dodged a bullet! (sorry for the fowl language!) I just feel so friggn' excited!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Please remember that the worst of the pain and stiffness is usually the next day, so be sure she takes it REAL easy tonight, and don't be surprised if she seems worse tomorrow.
I'm so glad she's okay!!!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am just seeing this, but very happy to read she is home with you.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Thank you Hotel4Dogs! I agree, and great advise!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Oh Thank Goodness!! So happy she's up and everything. 

If i were in your shoes I'd get a referral from her vet up to the orthopedic clinic at the DVSC just to make sure....

Now is the time for a good stiff drink!


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

So sorry to hear what Bella and her loving family are going through! Hopefully, she will bounce back quickly - all the best to you from Bioteach and Nugget.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

So glad for you!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Praying she is OK!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

How tragic. Healing thoughts pouring your way from me and the boys from Maine.


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

That is awesome news!!! So glad she's eating peeing and walking now!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

So glad she's up and eating/pottying. What a miracle. Tell her she scared the crap out of all of us!!!!!! Keep us posted.


----------



## mygoldenstate (Jun 12, 2011)

Praying for you!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so glad she is up and moving around!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Sending healing thoughts to your girl.


----------



## bluefrogmama (May 31, 2011)

How unbelievably scary! You both are in my thoughts! I hope she continues to improve quickly. Give her a big kiss from Margot and me!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Great news - What a relief!


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Thank Goodness she is up and walking! Give her a kiss from us.


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh thanks God !!!

I'm so happy to hear the good news

Love & Light


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That's really good news!

How did she get hit?


----------



## BJoy (Aug 22, 2011)

*sending prayers and golden light to Bella... *


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Yes! Excellent idea! (the stiff drink too!) 

She was supposed to go to the health clinic tomorrow for her CERF, microchipping, and heart thing. I guess I need to go ahead and let them know I won't be coming. Doubt I'll get a refund, but that's okay --- My girl is ALIVE!!!!!!!!! Funny how nothing else really matters! 



Dallas Gold said:


> Oh Thank Goodness!! So happy she's up and everything.
> 
> If i were in your shoes I'd get a referral from her vet up to the orthopedic clinic at the DVSC just to make sure....
> 
> Now is the time for a good stiff drink!


----------



## roxanness (May 29, 2009)

Please try to stay positive, Bella needs that right now. There are a lot of people out there who are sending lots of positive thoughts and prayers Bella's way.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Still thinking and praying for her.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

KatieBlue'sMidnightSky said:


> Yes! Excellent idea! (the stiff drink too!)
> 
> She was supposed to go to the health clinic tomorrow for her CERF, microchipping, and heart thing. I guess I need to go ahead and let them know I won't be coming. Doubt I'll get a refund, but that's okay --- My girl is ALIVE!!!!!!!!! Funny how nothing else really matters!


Yes it's probably best to keep her rested at home and limit her movement....and you too! Besides, you probably need to just chill out tomorrow....I can't imagine all the emotions that you were feeling today--and recharging is definitely recommended...maybe a hot bath, glass of wine and good massage! I'm just so happy she's doing so much better.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

So glad to hear she is up moving and doing better......be sure you both rest....you both need and deserve it.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

So glad she is doing ok!!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

YAY!! So glad she is doing better.


----------



## cory (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm so glad that she is doing better. Please take it easy tonight and tomorrow as I'm sure it was just as traumatic for you as it was for her.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I saw this thread earlier on my cell phone but haven't been able to respond. I thought of Bella all day and prayed that she would be okay. Was so happy to read the post where she was up and eating!!!!!!

Sending healing thoughts to baby Bella!!!!!!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

KatieBlue'sMidnightSky said:


> Another Update!!!!
> 
> OMG!! She is up! She is walking (like a drunken sailor)!!!! She pottied!!!! She is eating!!!
> 
> I F*CKING dodged a bullet! (sorry for the fowl language!) I just feel so friggn' excited!!!


 I read thru each post just waiting to see the one where she is OK!! So very happy!! Thank God! Kisses to Belle from Oakley...update tomm


----------



## Bella's Mama (Jun 12, 2011)

Our local Ace Hardware store has a "store dog" named Ace. He is the owners dog and was hit by a car and as a result is the MOST laid back, loving dog who just follows around his family all day and lies down all the time. Prayers for your pup.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Absolutely thrilled to hear that Bella is ok!!!! Will continue to keep you both in our thoughts.


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

I just got home and read through this. I can't imagine how scared you were. Thank goodness she is doing better but we are sending loving thoughts and get well prayers too!


----------



## Siques (Aug 9, 2011)

Sunday = a day of rest! Snuggling in bed all day, magazines, taking it easy, watching mindless tv all day - for both of you!

So wonderful to hear you are both going to be ok!

[Now everyone else - stay safe out there!]


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

So glad Bella is up and moving. Continued prayers for both of you.


----------



## Usha Maceio Brazil (Apr 21, 2011)

Poor baby. I cannot imagine how you felt. I am so glad she is doing fine.

Get well soon!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I have just seen this. I am so glad to hear that Bella is ok. As others have said, it is one of our worst nightmares. It can happen in a split second. So happy for you both!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Thank goodness Bella is doing ok and not hurt anymore than she was. Be lazy and cuddle tomorrow, taking it easy having a girl's day being spoiled by the ones you love. You both you deserve it. Hugs to you both.


----------



## Christine315 (Aug 4, 2011)

Wonderful! I'm soooo happy to hear the awesome news!


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

How scary! I'm so glad to hear that Bella is on the mend. Our yellow lab got hit by a car when I was a teenager and it was terrifying (thankfully she too recovered). 

Glad again that things are okay!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Just finished reading all the post since my last one. I'm so happy to hear that she is up and walking and peeing. Yay, Yay, Yay! I'll be checking for updates tomorrow. Keeping :crossfing that she will be fine.


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

Glad she is ok.. I am always afraid that is going to happen to Madison.. She gets away from me way to much.. I am thinking that I am going to start putting a leash on her before we walk out our door to go to their potty pen.. 
Again I am so happy to hear your little girl is ok.. I read all the posts to keep updated..


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

KatieBlue'sMidnightSky said:


> Yes! Excellent idea! (the stiff drink too!)
> 
> She was supposed to go to the health clinic tomorrow for her CERF, microchipping, and heart thing. I guess I need to go ahead and let them know I won't be coming. Doubt I'll get a refund, but that's okay --- My girl is ALIVE!!!!!!!!! Funny how nothing else really matters!


Maybe they will just reschedule the appointment, in light of what happened I hope they have a policy that allows extenuating circumstances.

Can you share your story of how this happened? How is the driver of the car/vehicle? How are you? Did you see what happened?


----------



## Sam's Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

So glad to hear baby Bella is recuperating!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

How are Bella and you doing this morning? I hope there is no morning stiffness, for either of you. Keep us posted when you can on her condition/progress! Gentle Hugs to Bella!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Checking on Bella and you....


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

How is she today? Thinking about you guys!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I was away all day yesterday and am just seeing all of this now. I am SO sorry that this has happened to Bella. HUGS and KISSES to both of you. How incredibly scary. I'm glad that it seems like she's healing and can come home soon. We'll be thinking of you.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

just checking in to see how you and Bella are doing this morning


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

First, Update: Bella had a restful night. I got her up at 3 AM to give her pain meds, just because I didn't want her to get to a bad place. She was due at midnight, but seemed to be fine, so I waited. Didn't want to wait too long though. It's easier to keep up with managing the pain then to catch up to managing the pain. She is a little stiff this morning and moving slowly, but she pottied and poopied (this was her 2nd one). No blood! Good poops! I can tell it hurts to move her body into position to P&P, but she handles it on her own. She gobbled up her breakfast, and is now napping. 

I feel so darn blessed! lucky! whatever you believe! (I just made a post about a crate...and it felt so darn good to be able to be talking about such benign stuff!)

As far as Deb's Q....explain what happened. I'd be more than happy to, because it is a story of my failure, and to be able to admit that and present it to the forum where it might help others, I am totally willing!

Bella and I started out our walk on-leash. Two houses down we reach a very small neighborhood infill park where I routinely let her off-leash before going back on-leash to reach our bigger park destination where she goes off-leash again. 

While in this small park, I had noticed she was slowly headed towards the curb (the park is surrounded on all three sides by non-busy roads ~ triangular shaped). I called for her to "wait" and as I gave the command, I eyed the road for vehicles and saw two coming, one in each direction. Bella stopped, as she always has done in the past. But this time, she only looked at me and then decided to ignore me and proceed into the road. She wasn't chasing anything I could visually see, because I had quickly scanned for that as well. (I think it may have just been a scent trail she was on??) As I screamed, and waved my hands to alert the cars, she was hit. I heard a loud thud and a loud cry from Bella. Bella had been hit on her left side by the car coming from our left closest to the park side. It threw her about 10 feet to the opposite gutter. I ran to her, then ran to the driver because he had stopped and was freaking out. I quickly told him it was NOT his fault, and to call "911". I don't know why I said that - they won't help you as I found out. A lady in the house across the park where Bella landed, heard the commotion and ran out to ask if she could do something. I said, "call our vet, Katy Trail Animal Hospital, tell them Bella S.... has been hit and we are coming in" The driver drove Bella and I to my house around the corner, and I carried her in to quick give her a quick look-over and to gather my things. Bella could not stand, and had been growling, crying, wailing....(don't know how else to describe it). She never lost consciousness, and there were no external cuts or bleeding, but I could tell she was in terrible shock and couldn't know how much internal damage was done. The driver gathered up my purse, cell phone and car keys. Bella and I got in the back of my SUV and the driver drove us to the vets office about 5 minutes away. The neighbor had called the vet, because they were waiting for us and were prepared. Bella was treated for shock and all care was given by the vet -- they were AMAZING!

The driver stayed with me the whole time. During the whole thing, I remained very calm and clear headed and gave instruction as needed. The poor driver almost left without turning his car off, or taking his keys. He had a bit of a hard time driving. So, I just gave him instructions to do this or that and he followed. The minute I got Bella to the vet, I broke down and nearly lost it. The driver said to me..."You kept me calm, now I will help to keep you calm- for Bella." He had been crying and shaking the whole time and I kept comforting him and he couldn't believe it, but he was there for me when I needed him, when it was time for me to break down and lose it.

This is the bottom line:

I care for Bella so meticulously, making sure she has the best foods, best vet care, best this, best that. Cautious about vaccines, cautious about foods, use all natural products. on and on. I didn't want to risk anything with Bella having just lost my beloved golden in January. Why then, was I sooooo lax in keeping her safely on her leash?! I think, in part, it was foolish pride, and overconfidence. Bella and I had been training so much, and she was doing so well, I figured -- ahhhh, she's perfect! In slow motion I now hear....It won't happen to me! Those words are in slow motion to me. I can't describe that in any other way either. I was arrogant to think my 6-month old was so well trained by me. Ahh....yes, I am beating myself up, but sometimes one needs to. It is the truth. I had been warned by a good friend that Bella was at the age that she will begin to blow me off. I thought-oh, not my girl. 

I am terribly, terribly lucky. The driver had been going only 20 miles per hour and had a car with fabulous ABS breaks, and thinks he hit her at about 10 miles an hour. His car (4-door sedan) had a big bouncy front bumper. He stopped. He helped. We got Bella to the vet very quickly. 

Will we ever go off-leash in the future, maybe. But it will be a long time from now when Bella is much, much more mature and has had a much greater length of training. 6 months old is way too young for off-leash in city neighborhoods. 

I am forever grateful for everyone that has prayed for, wished for, lit candles for, or even just gave thought to Bella's well-being! I believe in the power of these things, and that is why I posted it so quickly after it happened, both here and on my Facebook page. It was also helpful to me while waiting in the waiting area - since I had not been able to reach either my husband or my son, and I needed to talk. 

Thank you!!!!!! :--heart:








Deb_Bayne said:


> Maybe they will just reschedule the appointment, in light of what happened I hope they have a policy that allows extenuating circumstances.
> 
> Can you share your story of how this happened? How is the driver of the car/vehicle? How are you? Did you see what happened?


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Oh, I forgot to speak more about the driver -- the driver has kept in contact and is following Bella's recovery. We consider each other friends now. He was such a great person and as funny as it sounds, if there was anyone I would want to hit my dog with their car, it would be him! You know what I mean! We plan a reunion after Bella heals. He said Goldens are his favorite breed and he hated thinking he hurt one - even unintentionally.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

amazing story, so glad she is doing well!! kisses to Bella!!!!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

So,Well written Kimberley!!! It brought tears to my eyes!! I am so glad she is doing better. This could happen to anyone of us. A lot of us can become over confident with what our dogs in the sense of what we "think" they will not do. We just have to remember they are still a dog...and anything could happen. Do not beat yourself up. We always learn from our mistakes. I am just so darn happy she will be okay. Call me if you need me.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

The events that followed the accident sound like divine intervention... a caring, dog loving, supportive driver who drove you home and to the vet (!!), a neighbor willing to help, and a responsive veterinary team. You couldn't have asked for a better scenario in light of what happened. Thank goodness the driver was going slow, and that the series of events that happened next were done decisively and with unlikely organization. I remember taking Gibbs off leash when he was younger and thinking like you did, not my boy. Luckily we never had an experience like this, but I think we all are sometimes overconfident if what we've trained. Don't beat yourself up. What's important is that you've learned and that Bella will be OK. Did she break anything? I might have missed that.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh Kimberley, thank you for sharing your story. And, yes, don't beat yourself up.... take it as a lesson learned and from here forward things will be different. I know with our crew that even though the girls are well trained, I won't trust them around the city.... just in case the tempting squirrel, or doG knows what else would catch their eye. You and Bella were definitely being watched over yesterday. My prayers continue that she has a 100% recovery. R&R for you two today.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I cried after reading your last post. So happy that Bella is ok...


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Your last update brought tears to my eyes. I was so scared to open your original post. I am very glad she seems okay. Maybe you should still have the other x-rays done to be sure there is nothing internal?

Please keep us updated. Sending you and Bella many many hugs (gentle hugs for Bella)


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Nobody but dog owners would understand how excited we are when they poop after something like this.

I'm so glad she is ok!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kimberley*

Kimberley

Bless you for sharing your story!

I am so grateful to God that Bella is o.k.

I will never, ever, let my dogs off leash-don't care how trained they are-dogs will follow the instinct to run or follow after something.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

If you ever wanted to study canine anatomy ~ here you go! LOL! Bella's x-rays from yesterday.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Your post definitely brought tears to my eyes and make it difficult to even type this. I am so happy Bella is doing well and also glad you had people to support and help you during this incredibly difficult time. Prayers continuing for Bella as she completely recovers quickly!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks so much for your honesty and sharing your story and giving us all the opportunity to learn from you! I have let Max off leash and appreciate the reminder... lesson learned by us. So very glad that Bella made it through ok. We all have errors of judgement that can be very painful lessons. Just beyond thrilled your girl is not seriously injured.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

ahhhhhhhhhhh, so glad, and thank you for the post about what happened. I am so glad you did to warn others. And thank you all for not shaming or blaming her in the earlier posts. Last few days there have been some pretty heated posts on other threads and it is so good to see how kind we can be to one another in real crisis times.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

*Thank You!!!*



KatieBlue'sMidnightSky said:


> ....explain what happened. I'd be more than happy to, because it is a story of my failure, and to be able to admit that and present it to the forum where it might help others, I am totally willing!


I really want to thank YOU for letting us benefit from your lesson. It takes a big person to stand up in front of everyone and say "I wish I'd done this differently." I hope you will go a little easier on yourself, we all have many times in our lives where we wish we'd done things differently. What counts now is how you go forward, using the lesson you've learned in your own life and, as you've done here, to help other people learn.

I just saw this whole thread this morning and read thru every single post with my heart in my throat. I am just so glad that it appears Bella is going to be fine. What a huge blessing. 

Your experience with the man who was driving the car reminds me of how important it is to treat others the way we'd wish to be treated. Your initial gut reaction to comfort him, letting him know you didn't blame him, was so kind. In return he stayed and helped you get immediate care for Bella. Not the way you would ever wish to make a friend, but how fortunate Bella was hit by someone so nice. If you had lashed out in your panic, he may have just left. So glad that you are such a good hearted person.


Thank you for being so good about updating this thread, I don't know what I would've done if I'd made it to the last page and didn't know that Bella was doing ok. Please give Bella a smooch from me, I'm so glad you didn't lose her.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

I appreciate that too! I was sorta anticipating at least one or two people chastising me by saying, "what the hell were you thinking?!" "are you an idiot?" I can LOL about it now, but like my hubby said, "I'm not going to beat you up about it, because I know you are going to do that very well yourself", and it's true. I believe I need to give myself a bit of a hard time, but then move on and forgive myself. If I blow it off completely, and don't call myself out on my stupidity, nothing will change, and nothing would be learned. If I dwell on it, that isn't healthy either. 



Ian'sgran said:


> ahhhhhhhhhhh, so glad, and thank you for the post about what happened. I am so glad you did to warn others. And thank you all for not shaming or blaming her in the earlier posts. Last few days there have been some pretty heated posts on other threads and it is so good to see how kind we can be to one another in real crisis times.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm in tears reading this. Please don't beat yourself up too much...we're not perfect, we all make errors in judgement.  Thank you for sharing Bella's story...it may prove to be a wake up call for others.

I'm so happy that Bella is better and that she seems to be well on the road to recovery. Give her some healing hugs for me. And tell the driver that we all thank him for being the kind of human being that we need to hear more about. Oh, and also the neighbor that called the vet for you. She saved precious moments in Bella's care that may have proved the difference in her outcome.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

SO very true. And by sharing, hopefully others will have a heads up and avoid your anything similar.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Wow, what a story...things happen for a reason and we all have learned from your scary experience. Thank you for sharing and please keep us updated as the days go on with Bella's recovery. Hugs.


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

I'm so happy to hear Bella is continuing to recover this morning. Thank you for sharing your story and also thank you for sharing the x-rays. I've never seen puppy x-rays and thought it was very interesting. Hugs and kisses to Bella and her mommy :smooch:


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

nolefan said:


> I really want to thank YOU for letting us benefit from your lesson. It takes a big person to stand up in front of everyone and say "I wish I'd done this differently." I hope you will go a little easier on yourself, we all have many times in our lives where we wish we'd done things differently. What counts now is how you go forward, using the lesson you've learned in your own life and, as you've done here, to help other people learn.
> 
> I just saw this whole thread this morning and read thru every single post with my heart in my throat. I am just so glad that it appears Bella is going to be fine. What a huge blessing.
> 
> ...


What an awesome post- everything so true and heartfelt. I was about to write on the thread, but you have said it all!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

KatieBlue'sMidnightSky said:


> I appreciate that too! I was sorta anticipating at least one or two people chastising me by saying, "what the hell were you thinking?!" "are you an idiot?" I can LOL about it now, but like my hubby said, "I'm not going to beat you up about it, because I know you are going to do that very well yourself", and it's true. I believe I need to give myself a bit of a hard time, but then move on and forgive myself. If I blow it off completely, and don't call myself out on my stupidity, nothing will change, and nothing would be learned. If I dwell on it, that isn't healthy either.


When it comes to accidents, it can happen to ANYONE.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So glad to read that Bella is ok, if sore and bruised but that is a small price to pay when you think what could have happened to her. Accidents happen, that is why they are called accidents, and if we had the benefit of hindsight we would be very lucky. 

When the chips were down you managed to keep your head and get your girl to the best place possible as quickly as possible - and a pat on the back for the driver for staying to help.

Sending you both some hugs from over here, and hope that Bella is soon back to her normal self


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

Just reading this. I am so glad Bella is doing well and really sorry that she and you had to go through this scary experience. I am sure your girl will be up and running very soon. My prayers are with you. 

Read through all the posts and the one where you explained what happened got me crying despite my best efforts. I could almost see the whole event unfolding. We used to go to Craddock Park for training and I used to be super scared letting Austin off-leash there because the park was so small. 

I also think you are very brave and strong and hope with all my heart that Bella will be as normal as ever.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

such an emotionally exhausting story...I can't imagine living through it. I am so thankful that Bella is doing better. I pray she continues with her recovery.

When we had our Teddy, we were careless a few times. Once when he was about 2, he came very close to being hit by a car...I will never forget that day. All I saw was him running towards me, crossing a street, and a van speeding down the road. I was terrified, I screamed at him to stop. I couldn't look, turned away, and waited for the inevitable thud. I thank god it never came. When I turned around, I grabbed Teddy in my arms. I didn't let him off leash for a long time after that...


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

Thank goodness that Bella is doing so well. Nugget comes when called BUT, he still isn't street smart and I doubt that he ever will be because he will chase anything that moves. It is so difficult to squelch that urge.....

If Bella is eating and pooping she's quite the little trooper. Every day will be better! Thanks for the update - we are all thinking of her.


----------



## Waggily Tail (Jan 11, 2009)

Another thank you for your courage to share this story.


Kimberly, like you, I am a protective Mom. I have always kept Maggie on lead. In the past several months, she has been consistently reliable with recalls. So, in a couple of secluded areas, I let her off lead. And I have been so proud of her response. It's always in the back of my mind though, that one day, she'll be distracted by something more exciting than me, and something bad will happen.

Bella, feel better soon little girl.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Hopefully Bella comes out of this 100%. It sounds as if she may be on that road now. Please keep us posted on her recovery.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Wondering how Bella is today? Your experience with the car and Bella is probably one of the most frightening and emotionally exhausting experiences a pet owner can go through. You did a wonderful job seeing she got the help she needed.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so glad you had help and you had someone with you at the clinic while Bella was being evaluated and treated! I'm so glad the neighbor and the driver were willing to go the extra mile for you both. From your description of the man I'm wondering if it's my friend Lance who lives in your city!  I know a couple of the vets at Katy Trail and they are outstanding! I'm so glad they were able to see her immediately! I'd still see if you can get a DVSC referral to an orthopedic surgeon just to make double sure she's going to be fine. Here is the link to the surgeon we saw with Beau and Barkley: Dr. Robert D. Barstad, DVM, MS | | Dallas Veterinary Surgical Center (DVSC). Barkley also got to see this surgeon for another emergency issue Dr. Scott G. Bertrand, DVM | | Dallas Veterinary Surgical Center (DVSC)
Notice they both own Goldens! 

Accidents happen all the time, none of us are perfect, and the important thing is telling your story and experience will probably save another dog's life one day, because an owner read of Bella's accident. *Thank you* for telling us about it so we can learn from your experience. 

I hope Bella's soreness and stiffness improve with each passing day.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

KatieBlue'sMidnightSky said:


> I appreciate that too! I was sorta anticipating at least one or two people chastising me by saying, "what the hell were you thinking?!" "are you an idiot?" I can LOL about it now, but like my hubby said, "I'm not going to beat you up about it, because I know you are going to do that very well yourself", and it's true. I believe I need to give myself a bit of a hard time, but then move on and forgive myself. If I blow it off completely, and don't call myself out on my stupidity, nothing will change, and nothing would be learned. If I dwell on it, that isn't healthy either.


I'm not going to berate you either, but I am glad you feel this way, because it means you will make sure there is never a chance for it to happen again.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Just wanted to drop in and say I'm glad to hear your pup is doing pretty good. Just be aware of any signs of trouble breathing or vomiting, diarrhea, not eating. to me her lungs looked a little shocky but overall not horrible. Definitely no obvious fractures. She will be sore so be sure to give her meds and keep a close eye on her. Luck was on her side with the driver going so slow and that's she a little bit of a bigger dog. Hope she makes a fast recovery!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I read your post yesterday and prayed very hard for you. I could not reply last night because I am still hurting from losing my own Bella 6 months ago to my neighbor running her over. So to read about your Bella being 6 months old being hit by a car, I was too upset. As I read all posts again today, I am so pleased to see the gentleman was so kind to you and Bella. The girl who killed my Bella did not shed a tear. I hope and pray that your Bella will recover fully. Don't beat yourself up...you can go forward from here. It will be something you will never forget but it does change how you will be with Bella when you are out. Lots of love and prayers for you and Bella as you both recover from this accident!!!!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

This thread and especially your post on how Bella was hurt and the kindness of the driver brought me to tears. Thank-you for sharing your story. I am so happy your pup is doing well. <<HUGS>>


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Dear SandyK~

I am terribly sorry to hear of your Bella, and thank you for having the courage to read & respond about my girl while you are still in the depths of hurt from your own loss! There isn't anything else I can say other than I will pray for you in return, that the pain and horror you went through begins to heal. Blessings and love to you as well, friend.




SandyK said:


> I read your post yesterday and prayed very hard for you. I could not reply last night because I am still hurting from losing my own Bella 6 months ago to my neighbor running her over. So to read about your Bella being 6 months old being hit by a car, I was too upset. As I read all posts again today, I am so pleased to see the gentleman was so kind to you and Bella. The girl who killed my Bella did not shed a tear. I hope and pray that your Bella will recover fully. Don't beat yourself up...you can go forward from here. It will be something you will never forget but it does change how you will be with Bella when you are out. Lots of love and prayers for you and Bella as you both recover from this accident!!!!


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Just read this and am so happy that Bella is ok. I hope she continues to do well and that you are recovering from this horrible experience. Best wishes.


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

How's Bella today?.. Your post made me cry.. Give Bella a huge hug and many kisses for me.. She's a trooper!! While reading this, I could see the events playing out in my head.. You are a talented story writer.. I am just happy that all is well.. Keep us all updated with her recovery.. HUGS!!!



KatieBlue'sMidnightSky said:


> First, Update: Bella had a restful night. I got her up at 3 AM to give her pain meds, just because I didn't want her to get to a bad place. She was due at midnight, but seemed to be fine, so I waited. Didn't want to wait too long though. It's easier to keep up with managing the pain then to catch up to managing the pain. She is a little stiff this morning and moving slowly, but she pottied and poopied (this was her 2nd one). No blood! Good poops! I can tell it hurts to move her body into position to P&P, but she handles it on her own. She gobbled up her breakfast, and is now napping.
> 
> I feel so darn blessed! lucky! whatever you believe! (I just made a post about a crate...and it felt so darn good to be able to be talking about such benign stuff!)
> 
> ...


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I've just seen this as well. I am so glad Bella is okay. How are you?


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Bella is doing very well, thanks Madison's mom! Keeping her rested and medicated, but otherwise doing remarkably well!

If you haven't already had enough tears...I've been told this is a bit of a tear-jerker too! It's on another post too, so just disregard if you've already seen it! Golden Retriever Weekly Magazine (It's the story of my girls)

I love this girl soooo much, and I am eternally grateful she is still in this world!

Thank you!!!





My Golden Madison said:


> How's Bella today?.. Your post made me cry.. Give Bella a huge hug and many kisses for me.. She's a trooper!! While reading this, I could see the events playing out in my head.. You are a talented story writer.. I am just happy that all is well.. Keep us all updated with her recovery.. HUGS!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

How does this am find Miss Bella? Hope all is going well.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

I posted about Bella above, but as far as me? GRATEFUL! ECSTATIC! IN WONDER! IN AMAZEMENT! THRILLED! A little tired still. :sleeping:



ELI&BAILEY'S MOM said:


> I've just seen this as well. I am so glad Bella is okay. How are you?


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

~Hugs~.... Wow to lose Katie so young then almost Bella, I wouldn't be letting my girl out of my site.. I just went and hugged my puppies, and brought Zane up into my room with me.. I just need to have them close to me right now..











KatieBlue'sMidnightSky said:


> Bella is doing very well, thanks Madison's mom! Keeping her rested and medicated, but otherwise doing remarkably well!
> 
> If you haven't already had enough tears...I've been told this is a bit of a tear-jerker too! It's on another post too, so just disregard if you've already seen it! Golden Retriever Weekly Magazine (It's the story of my girls)
> 
> ...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

KatieBlue'sMidnightSky said:


> Bella is doing very well, thanks Madison's mom! Keeping her rested and medicated, but otherwise doing remarkably well!
> 
> If you haven't already had enough tears...I've been told this is a bit of a tear-jerker too! It's on another post too, so just disregard if you've already seen it! Golden Retriever Weekly Magazine (It's the story of my girls)
> 
> ...


Just read the article, and WOW, just WOW. Bella definitely had her sister-angel watching over her the other day. Ear rubs for her, and hugs to you!


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Here is Bella today! She looks a bit zonked out due to her pain meds. She came up to me and sat next to me, so I picked her up and held her like a little baby and she just snuggled in. As you can see, I am still in my granny jammies too! We are both just being lazy bums together!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

She has gotten so big!!! Her coat is looking better!!! Hehe


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

She is much bigger -- 45 lbs last time I checked! Her coat is really looking great-- maybe it's the Isle of Dogs you turned me on to! :



kfayard said:


> She has gotten so big!!! Her coat is looking better!!! Hehe


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

This was a good morning to snuggle with the clouds and the rain (well, sprinkles) outside!


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

I agree! Wish it had lasted ALL day! I cut out coffee/caffeine, and I was soooo craving a nice warm coffee during that rain!



Dallas Gold said:


> This was a good morning to snuggle with the clouds and the rain (well, sprinkles) outside!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

She is a beauty!!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

really good to see Bella is recovering so well


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

KatieBlue'sMidnightSky said:


> I agree! Wish it had lasted ALL day! I cut out coffee/caffeine, and I was soooo craving a nice warm coffee during that rain!



 I'm actually drinking a steaming cup of java as I respond to this. We went out on errands and came in to a cold house....our AC was set too low for today's weather, so I decided the best way to warm up was with a hot cup of coffee. I switched to iced coffee during the heat streak--this cup is heavenly! I gather it's only 96 outside now! 

If you cut off caffeine, what about a nice cup of decaffeinated tea?


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

You are teasing me with your java escapades! 

Well, part of the equation for me is the sugar, or more directly related to me, is the artificial sweeteners I would have to use to make the coffee to my liking. I've cut out those things too -- and plain coffee or tea- yucky! :yuck:

I am starting out with a month, then I may add in coffee & tea in limited quantities and use raw organic agave as my sweetener. Cutting it all out completely will just help me detox from my addiction to it. :crossfing

Just trying to do things a bit more healthy -- I've had a very poor diet for most of my life. I'm doing the 'My Fit Foods' 21-day Challenge. 



Dallas Gold said:


> I'm actually drinking a steaming cup of java as I respond to this. We went out on errands and came in to a cold house....our AC was set too low for today's weather, so I decided the best way to warm up was with a hot cup of coffee. I switched to iced coffee during the heat streak--this cup is heavenly! I gather it's only 96 outside now!
> 
> If you cut off caffeine, what about a nice cup of decaffeinated tea?


----------



## Jbertschy (Aug 1, 2011)

I am soo sorry!! I just read the post!! How is she?? Paws pressed here!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

KatieBlue'sMidnightSky said:


> You are teasing me with your java escapades!
> 
> Well, part of the equation for me is the sugar, or more directly related to me, is the artificial sweeteners I would have to use to make the coffee to my liking. I've cut out those things too -- and plain coffee or tea- yucky! :yuck:
> 
> ...


I did a complete dietary change in 2008 and it stuck! I ended up giving up all artificial sweeteners because my body rebelled against them--it turned out to be a huge blessing in disguise. I used a nutritionist who was at the Cooper Clinic at the time (the one founded by the father of aerobic exercise, Kenneth Cooper) up on Preston Road just north of Forest...she really opened my eyes! I'm 49 lbs lighter now too, with simple changes! She's now independent and I'm happy to give you her contact information if you ever want to go that route. 

I'm lucky--always like my coffee and tea without sweeteners...


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

VERY nice Dallas Gold! I will check that out too!

I am off to take Bella for her very first real walk since the accident! Vet wants to know how she does - need to try and get her in a short trot, if I can. Hope it all goes well! :crossfing



Dallas Gold said:


> I did a complete dietary change in 2008  and it stuck! I ended up giving up all artificial sweeteners because my body rebelled against them--it turned out to be a huge blessing in disguise. I used a nutritionist who was at the Cooper Clinic at the time (the one founded by the father of aerobic exercise, Kenneth Cooper) up on Preston Road just north of Forest...she really opened my eyes! I'm 49 lbs lighter now too, with simple changes! She's now independent and I'm happy to give you her contact information if you ever want to go that route.
> 
> I'm lucky--always like my coffee and tea without sweeteners...


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I hope you guys have a good walk with a nice trot!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Hoping the walk was great!!


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Well- we went a block and she pooped out about 3/4 of the way, so we carried her home. When briefly trotting, she limps favoring her left side. Hmmmm..... Noticed she has been dry heaving on and off today - including on this walk. Very, very brief and infrequent episodes, but wonder what that is all about. Wonder if it's related to the shock trauma to her lungs. Well - need to talk to the vet tomorrow anyway, so I am sure we'll figure it out.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Sending good thoughts and prayers to you and your girl. Please keep us posted about what the vet has to say.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Just checking in to see how Bella is doing. Hope all of those symptoms go away real soon. Hugs...


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Checking in on you and Bella. Not suprising that she pooped out on her first walk. Give her time she'll get there for you. With all our prayers out here for her she will heal. I wonder what the dry heaves are. I will watch for update after you speak to her vet. If lung issues I would think hard time breathing vs. dry heaves. Will be interesting to see what you find out.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I sure hope she's Ok. Perhaps the dry heaves are related to her pain meds or her antibiotic? I don't remember if you said she was on an antibiotic, but if her lungs have junk in them she probably is for that. The limping is definitely worrisome on trots--you might see if your vet will refer you to the orthopedic surgeon for a thorough evaluation. 

Keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

You might want to rest her this week... no walking or forced exercise. Let her putter around the house or yard. I would guess that the heaving could be bruised lungs. Again, she needs to be rested.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

How is the adorable GRWeekly Cover Girl today??


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Good Morning! She is doing well considering things. We took her for her first real walk last night, and she only made it about 3/4 of the way around the block with lots of stop- my hubby carried her the rest of the way home. I am thinking some of this has to do with the trauma she suffered in her lungs too. Also, when we tried to put her in a trot, she limped in the rear favoring the left leg.

Today, I am taking her for some massage therapy by a woman that specializes in working on performance dogs. We also started giving Bella Arnica 30C, which was recommended by my agility friends who swear by it for muscle trauma, pain & swelling. 

We may end up heading to an orthopedic in the coming days, just taking one day at a time. She has been through a lot and know it takes time for things to heal.

She was such a cuddle bug before the accident, and now she is even more so, but not clingy. Out on our walk, she seemed slightly cautious to begin with, but then totally normal, so I don't think she has suffered any emotional trauma -- that sounds stupid, of course she suffered emotional trauma, right? -- but what I mean is that she hasn't developed any fears about cars, or stuff like that.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Megora --

I just read your post! I agree -- I think her sluggishness and the heaving is due to her lung trauma. The vet wanted me to take her out and do some walking and try a trot, but we didn't push anything. I guess the vet wanted to assess her recovery? When Bella wanted to rest, we sat with her in people's yards and let her rest. When it looked like she really didn't want to walk anymore we carried her. 

I want to be careful about her lungs - I'd hate to see any secondary things crop up -- don't even know what is possible, but want to play it safe. Now that we are done "testing" her per the vet, REST! REST! REST!

Thank you for your comments! 



Megora said:


> You might want to rest her this week... no walking or forced exercise. Let her putter around the house or yard. I would guess that the heaving could be bruised lungs. Again, she needs to be rested.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

I didn't know how to describe the "dry heaving", but it's more of a one time gag thing versus heaving. It's not coming from her belly/abdomen, if you know what I mean. It's more of a gag. She has only done it 3-4 times.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

OK.  

I was trying not to sound critical, but I was going ACK! when I saw you were making her trot already after she was hit and thrown by a car. !

I'm glad she's doing better and hope she just has a lot of bruising making her achy right now.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Oh, no - you did a good job without sounding critical.  



Megora said:


> OK.
> 
> I was trying not to sound critical, but I was going ACK! when I saw you were making her trot already after she was hit and thrown by a car. !
> 
> I'm glad she's doing better and hope she just has a lot of bruising making her achy right now.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm just now seeing this thread, I've been a bit off the grid due to Hurricane Irene.

I am so very sorry Bella was hit by a car, I will keep you both in my thoughts and prayers for her continued progress and recovery.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm just catching up on the thread after being out of town for a few days...thank heavens Bella is doing well!! What an awful experience to go through; don't blame yourself too much! Hoping Bella recovers quickly and safely!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Do you have any follow up vet visits scheduled? I'd probably want them to recheck her every few days for a while, especially if she has lung gunk and all. That's just me though...overly conservative in overseeing our dog's health care. Also, keep in mind it sometimes takes several days to get into the specialty clinics here. Sometimes the dog's regular vet can get them in sooner if it's an emergency type of situation, but once we waited for about a week to be seen for a non-emergency type of referral on our first Golden. 

I hope Bella feels better after a little resting today.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Yeah! Bella just rolled onto her back while sleeping!!! This is one of her favorite sleeping positions, but hasn't done it since the accident. I think the massage really helped to loosen her up and make her more comfortable!!!!!!

Yes, we are going to have some follow-up visits with the vet. Good to know about how hard it is to get in to a specialist!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm going to PM you with the name of the acupuncture vet that does cold laser, chiropracty adjustments and massage. She may be able to work some magic on Bella too. I know she does a ton of work with the local agility group dogs. She worked miracles for our boy Barkley.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Glad to hear that Bella rolled over on her back. It sure sounds like the massage helped her. Continued good thoughts for Bella and your family.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

So sorry I missed this thread when you originally posted. Glad to read that Bella is doing much better. You both are in my thoughts.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

How is Bella doing today? Is she getting a re-evaluation/check up today? I'm still sending positive vibes and good thoughts out your way!


----------



## Golden Lady (Aug 30, 2011)

So sorry to hear that. My thought and prayers for a speedy recovery for your baby girl, Bella.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Thinking about Bella and hoping and praying she is getting better and stronger each day.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Belle's Mom~

Hi! Bella is GREAT! Pretty much back to herself completely! Every time I look at her I think, "boy I'm lucky!"

Thanks for thinking about her!!!!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

So happy to see that Bella is doing so good!!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Great news about Bella! I'll continue to keep her in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Glad to hear Bella's doing well!! Whew!


----------

